# DS #4686: Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's World Championship 2010: Reverse of Arcadia (



## T-hug (Feb 17, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-5955^^


----------



## SonicRax (Feb 17, 2010)

WOOT, glad to see it's been released. Been waiting for this for a while


----------



## DJPlace (Feb 17, 2010)

anyone know if this has got the english option like 09?


----------



## Prof. 9 (Feb 17, 2010)

According to the NFO, it's got Multi6. So yes, it does.


----------



## Creqaw (Feb 17, 2010)

Cool, it's out, now to acquire a copy.


----------



## SonicRax (Feb 17, 2010)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> anyone know if this has got the english option like 09?



Like the previous ones, it should play in the language your DS is set to.


----------



## Ritsuki (Feb 17, 2010)

Nice ! If it's really MULTI6, I think I'll give it a try


----------



## corr0126 (Feb 17, 2010)

the us version comes out next week I'll wait for that one


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 17, 2010)

SonicRax said:
			
		

> DJPlace said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, the only difference is that the card graphics will still be that of the Japanese version, not the US version.  This also means censored cards will be uncensored.


----------



## reilina (Feb 17, 2010)

LOL this one came out before Ragnarok DS??

anyway NFO link is not working just black screen.


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 17, 2010)

reilina said:
			
		

> LOL this one came out before Ragnarok DS??
> 
> anyway NFO link is not working just black screen.


Everything is still To Be Confirmed right now.  That means you shouldn't bother to look for the game yet.


----------



## corr0126 (Feb 17, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> SonicRax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thars cool I did not know that but still you'll need the us version to play on tournaments though


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 17, 2010)

I don't know if that's true because I don't play at tourneys, but I _think_ they would also check for flash carts too, so a Japanese version would be the least of your worries.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Plus, this game hasn't been released out in the US yet so there would be no tourneys until a week or so after the release (2/23/10).


----------



## Creqaw (Feb 17, 2010)

Well I found it... sorta >_


----------



## corr0126 (Feb 17, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> I don't know if that's true because I don't play at tourneys, but I _think_ they would also check for flash carts too, so a Japanese version would be the least of your worries.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good point also they do check for jp version because u cant link up with us version that and the whole card censorship thing and cheat codes


----------



## mad567 (Feb 17, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> where I can download??


Don't ask for roms :/ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a nice day


----------



## corr0126 (Feb 17, 2010)

smash066 said:
			
		

> where I can download??


google.com
bing.com
yahoo.com 
choose one and search


----------



## megawalk (Feb 17, 2010)

corr0126 said:
			
		

> smash066 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i suggest google.com....
lol.
other then that you..just have to stick your nose into places where you know they are located. i think i might know where i'm headed to find this rom hehe


----------



## corr0126 (Feb 17, 2010)

megawalk said:
			
		

> corr0126 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ot sweet avatar were is it from??


----------



## InuYasha (Feb 17, 2010)

Didn't expect this so quick,is there any AP on it?


----------



## xshinox (Feb 17, 2010)

wow didnt expect this to come out so soon. 3 great games in 1 week! (miles edgeworth, ragnarok, and yugioh)


----------



## Prof. 9 (Feb 17, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> *Triforce* on *Wed, February 17th, 2010 at 18:56* [»]
> 
> Hex fix for this game here:
> 
> ...


It certainly sounds like there's AP.


----------



## Icychains (Feb 17, 2010)

Wait, so THIS one is region locked? ;


----------



## Creqaw (Feb 17, 2010)

Why does nds-scene have a different release number?


----------



## Blazekid3 (Feb 17, 2010)

finaly out


----------



## Creqaw (Feb 17, 2010)

19 kb/s is way to slow for something that's probably a fake >_>


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Feb 17, 2010)

Nice!!
Another game to play besides AAI.
But I think I will wait.


----------



## Takanato (Feb 17, 2010)

OMG OMG OMG YESSSSSSSSSSS LMAO FINALLY


----------



## Creqaw (Feb 17, 2010)

*I'M NOT ASKING FOR IT.*
Is there anyone that actually found it?


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 17, 2010)

so many ppl on both ragnarok and this... i think the PSP games were liked more, correct me if i am wrong


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 17, 2010)

Icychains said:
			
		

> Wait, so THIS one is region locked? ;
> DS games aren't region locked.  We were just talking about how they won't let you use a Japanese version of the game in a US tournament.
> 
> 
> ...


I believe the DS games are better, because of the touch screen controls.  The PSP version probably has more cards though. 

And is the ROM size correct?  2009 was 2048 Mbit, but this is only 1024, yet there are definitely more cards in this one.


----------



## DJPlace (Feb 17, 2010)

i found the rom name if anyone cares

b-yugioh2k10j

not sure if it's zip or rar through hopefully it will help.

here's the file size btw

2048 Mbit

but i could be wrong on both.


----------



## ninovalenti (Feb 17, 2010)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> i found the rom name if anyone cares
> 
> b-yugioh2k10j
> 
> ...




its .rar cuz o ds scene you can read it

but doesnt matter cuz theres now dl link atm. but why does so many chinese dudes already have this game? O.o


----------



## Creqaw (Feb 17, 2010)

ninovalenti said:
			
		

> DJPlace said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Chinese are professional pirates.


----------



## megawalk (Feb 17, 2010)

ok never mind googling >.>
wait for it. i checked 7 different ways for both ragnarok and yugioh...


----------



## haflore (Feb 17, 2010)

You can find Ragnarok very quickly now, just Google it or check the release thread.


----------



## kdgun (Feb 17, 2010)

has somone found the rom yet???


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 17, 2010)

Django0 said:
			
		

> Why does nds-scene have a different release number?
> They include DSi games too, whereas we have a separate numbering system for DSi games.
> 
> 
> ...


How do you know this?


----------



## Creqaw (Feb 17, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Django0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A few seconds on google show a crapload of Chinese sites offering it as download.


----------



## ninovalenti (Feb 17, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Django0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




read this thread http://bbs.newwise.com/redirect.php?tid=46...p;goto=lastpost


----------



## XWolf (Feb 17, 2010)

Quick OT question:

2008 is my favourite - really do not like the graphics style of 2009 (the board for one).

Is 2010 more like 2009 or 2008?


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Feb 17, 2010)

XWolf said:
			
		

> Quick OT question:
> 
> 2008 is my favourite - really do not like the graphics style of 2009 (the board for one).
> 
> Is 2010 more like 2009 or 2008?


I believe the board is like 2009. No 3d monster in the top screen.


----------



## Creqaw (Feb 17, 2010)

I got it! just need to do anti-piracy now..


----------



## XWolf (Feb 17, 2010)

Mr.Mysterio said:
			
		

> XWolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bleh, shame.  Am I the only one who finds the cards harder to quick read on 2009 - the ones at the bottome of your board (in your hand)?


----------



## gamefreak94 (Feb 17, 2010)

omg am i the only one who can't find this rom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







edit: forget i finally found. took long enough


----------



## omegasoul6 (Feb 17, 2010)

Nah, you're not alone.


----------



## breaktemp (Feb 17, 2010)

wow...it's out !?.

* searching google...NOW *

man i've been waiting for this one !!


----------



## megawalk (Feb 17, 2010)

gamefreak94 said:
			
		

> omg am i the only one who can't find this rom


no you aren't


----------



## Creqaw (Feb 17, 2010)

Anti-Piracy fix done...
Now to test it.


----------



## akkarin (Feb 17, 2010)

omg i want it nooooooow


----------



## breaktemp (Feb 17, 2010)

Django0 said:
			
		

> Anti-Piracy fix done...
> Now to test it.




wow, good job friend !!

* waiting for download to complete...going sort of slow *

btw, lots of people have been flooding my PM-box asking for a working link !!

* didn't know i was "THAT" popular here *


----------



## Blazekid3 (Feb 17, 2010)

finally found it and download with extremely slow speed


----------



## breaktemp (Feb 17, 2010)

Blazekid3 said:
			
		

> finally found it and download with extremely slow sleep



yeah...looks like everyone is downloading from the same site

* i should have waited till mine downloaded before revealing where the link was at... *

btw...lots of people are already working on the " all cards unlocked " code !!


----------



## Fyga (Feb 17, 2010)

breaktemp said:
			
		

> btw, lots of people have been flooding my PM-box asking for a working link !!
> 
> * didn't know i was "THAT" popular here *


Well it's worth noting that results do come up on Google now, just by stating that people might back off a tiny bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a 14 min. duration


----------



## Creqaw (Feb 17, 2010)

The rom has been uploaded at certain big download sites.


----------



## omegasoul6 (Feb 17, 2010)

So what's the anti piracy measures? 2 minutes til my download finishes so I wanna know if I can make it work immediately.


----------



## Creqaw (Feb 17, 2010)

ff6man said:
			
		

> So what's the anti piracy measures? 2 minutes til my download finishes so I wanna know if I can make it work immediately.


It crashes in duels which is kinda annoying in a yugioh game.

//edit anti-piracy fix works, at least it didn't crash anymore so I assume that it works.


----------



## mechmaster90 (Feb 17, 2010)

Is there a patch for this already ?


----------



## Creqaw (Feb 17, 2010)

mechmaster90 said:
			
		

> Is there a patch for this already ?


Yes


----------



## Sora Master2.0 (Feb 17, 2010)

Does the patch work for R4?
@Dj, check ur pms. =D


----------



## Terenigma (Feb 17, 2010)

Sora Master2.0 said:
			
		

> Does the patch work for R4?
> @Dj, check ur pms. =D



^ i would also like to know this 

i cant belive it 3 big games out in the space of a day its insane lol altho this is by far my most wanted


----------



## q2k2k (Feb 17, 2010)

if this works, then its time for me to transfer all my decks into this game....i hope there are no missing cards


----------



## Sora Master2.0 (Feb 17, 2010)

How would I patch this game for R4? OR will YSMenu work?


----------



## Takuoro (Feb 17, 2010)

I can't even find the rom on google.
Where can i get the patch?


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 17, 2010)

Anybody already tried it with a Cyclo DS?


----------



## q2k2k (Feb 17, 2010)

i patched the game
it doesn't work with r4 v1.18 but it does worth with ysmenu


----------



## The-Silent-Devil (Feb 17, 2010)

can anyone post the patch here or pm it to me please?


----------



## Terenigma (Feb 17, 2010)

q2k2k said:
			
		

> i patched the game
> it doesn't work with r4 v1.18 but it does worth with ysmenu



hmm ok i guess ill have to stick with the old game didnt really fancy re-getting the cards anyway haha i wish there was someway i could transfer over the cards i already have...


----------



## Sora Master2.0 (Feb 17, 2010)

It works with YSMenu? YES!
I have the fake R4 or w/e, but I have 1.21 or w/e(it works) so ysmenu works...yup. =]


----------



## Takuoro (Feb 17, 2010)

q2k2k said:
			
		

> i patched the game
> it doesn't work with r4 v1.18 but it does worth with ysmenu



Anyone knows if it works on TTDS?
And where can i get the patch?


----------



## q2k2k (Feb 17, 2010)

ive only checked out the duel calculator and the deck construction and also bought some boosters and its fine. im at school right nowand about to have a test so ill check out the game moar later


----------



## Sylar1 (Feb 17, 2010)

I used the Anti Piracy fix, it seems to work on Acekard 2, where does it usually freeze, like is it randomly during a duel? Is it specific to story mode, exhibition, etc


----------



## The-Silent-Devil (Feb 17, 2010)

Takuoro said:
			
		

> q2k2k said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^yeah that


----------



## Gwaith (Feb 17, 2010)

Are you allowed to post the hex anti piracy fix code here? I'd rather ask before I do.


----------



## Sylar1 (Feb 17, 2010)

The little blue lines surrounding a card during battle seem to slow down >.


----------



## The-Silent-Devil (Feb 17, 2010)

Gwaith said:
			
		

> Are you allowed to post the hex anti piracy fix code here? I'd rather ask before I do.


can you pm it to me?


----------



## Sora Master2.0 (Feb 17, 2010)

It loaded with YSMenu, but froze. It's not patched. ANy thoughts?


----------



## q2k2k (Feb 17, 2010)

patch it first and try again


----------



## darkmaster77 (Feb 17, 2010)

anyone can send me the link PM


----------



## Empoleom (Feb 17, 2010)

sorry for the n00bish question but where is the fix i googled and only found unrelated things


----------



## Sora Master2.0 (Feb 17, 2010)

q2k2k said:
			
		

> patch it first and try again


Could you send me your patched version? I can't understand how to patch(I saw the tut) and my comp is shi-.


----------



## monaug5 (Feb 17, 2010)

I have been waiting for this release for quite some time.


----------



## Takuoro (Feb 17, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Could you send me your patched version? I can't understand how to patch(I saw the tut) and my comp is shi-.



same here, I don't have the patch and i don't know hot to apply th fix or the patch...


----------



## Caineghis (Feb 17, 2010)

can someone pm me a patched version pls? i have dstt


----------



## monaug5 (Feb 17, 2010)

Caineghis said:
			
		

> can someone pm me a patched version pls? i have dstt



I also need the patched version as I have a dstt!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 17, 2010)

People, STOP ASKING FOR ROMS. Whether you're requesting it through PM or not, it's against the rules to ask for ROMs here. Period. 

As for everyone else, keep your comments relevant. No point saying "Any fix yet for ____?" or "Doesn't work" or the like. When there's a fix, you'll know. And if it doesn't work on a certain cart, odds are everyone knows that by now. Talk about cracking the AP or the game.

As for me and the game, I lost interest in YuGiOh long ago when I was a kid. Not really interested in it. There are personally much better card games out there (Magic the Gathering being the best, and even the Pokemon TCG was better). I don't get why they're playing cards on motorcycle things now...


----------



## omegasoul6 (Feb 17, 2010)

Weird, it's working fine on my R4I so far. :S


----------



## q2k2k (Feb 17, 2010)

the duels do lag a bit
i don't know y they had to change the blinking red rectangle to animating rectangles, that helps lag the game some moar


----------



## DJPlace (Feb 17, 2010)

so many people asking for so many damn patchs... well the game works fine for me. on cyclonds it only froze on me once on wi-fi when i checked my deck i got a black screen. but that's it so far.


----------



## Trademark3001 (Feb 17, 2010)

The Hex editor confuses me...is there a different patch?


----------



## The-Silent-Devil (Feb 17, 2010)

Trademark3001 said:
			
		

> The Hex editor confuses me...is there a different patch?


i dont think there is


----------



## q2k2k (Feb 17, 2010)

patch is on page 2


----------



## Sylar1 (Feb 17, 2010)

q2k2k said:
			
		

> the duels do lag a bit
> i don't know y they had to change the blinking red rectangle to animating rectangles, that helps lag the game some moar



The little blinking squares lag for you? Atleast it's not only me.


----------



## omegasoul6 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hmm, just realized my game isn't saving on my R4I... only problem for me.


----------



## Sora Master2.0 (Feb 17, 2010)

I dont know if this is ok to ask considering people want me to stop asking, but I see the patch on page 2. How do I apply it?


----------



## q2k2k (Feb 17, 2010)

ff6man said:
			
		

> Hmm, just realized my game isn't saving on my R4I... only problem for me.


going to check mine

mine saved


----------



## Sora Master2.0 (Feb 17, 2010)

q2k2k said:
			
		

> ff6man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would u mind explaining to me how to apply the patch over pms?


----------



## q2k2k (Feb 17, 2010)

you go to page 2 and click on "how to manually patch ROMs"


----------



## q2k2k (Feb 17, 2010)

i really dislike the "Do you wish to finish checking cards" menu that pops up everytime


----------



## Sora Master2.0 (Feb 17, 2010)

Uhh I'm still having some trouble. -_-
I opened the rom. Went to the string. But what do I overwrite?
It says"19 9C 23 66 E8 CE 4A AD E1 BB C3 4E B1 1E EF 52 → 1C 00 9F E5 00 10 90 E5 18 20 9F E5 02 00 51 E1"
Do I just put that ALL in the thing that says "Hex string"?


----------



## q2k2k (Feb 17, 2010)

no u put it one at a time so where for example the first one says 9F and the first one after the -> says 50, you put 50


----------



## Sora Master2.0 (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm sorry I still dont quite understand. It says 1C after the "->"


----------



## q2k2k (Feb 17, 2010)

it means u replace 19 with 1C


----------



## Sora Master2.0 (Feb 17, 2010)

q2k2k said:
			
		

> it means u replace 19 with 1C


So where it says Hex String, just put everything before the ->?


----------



## monaug5 (Feb 17, 2010)

This was an awesome release.


----------



## azul120 (Feb 17, 2010)

Can anyone here confirm whether the patch works with CycloDS Evolution?


----------



## e2kiwi (Feb 17, 2010)

*@azul120*
try it out when no one answers, then you can answer yourself for the others...
its only a few hours out, be the first...

*Link:**  xdelta-4686-JPN-BAHAMUT.rar*
its for the people they cant add the hex-fix...

wfg
e2Kiwi


----------



## Sora Master2.0 (Feb 17, 2010)

Wait so you patched it yourself? Thank you! =]


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 17, 2010)

azul120 said:
			
		

> Can anyone here confirm whether the patch works with CycloDS Evolution?


I'll check it right now.  What exactly is the Anti-piracy?  I heard it freezes the game but is that random or does it happen 100% of the time?

Edit:  I'm playing the *unpatched* ROM right now on the CycloDS 1.57 beta 1 firmware.  Stealth Mode off, Battery Saver off, no freezes so far.


----------



## Aurora Wright (Feb 18, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> azul120 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.teamcyclops.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12968


----------



## Sora Master2.0 (Feb 18, 2010)

e2kiwi said:
			
		

> *@azul120*
> try it out when no one answers, then you can answer yourself for the others...
> its only a few hours out, be the first...
> 
> ...


so u rename the file, then u run the batch.bat right?


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 18, 2010)

Davi92 said:
			
		

> http://www.teamcyclops.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12968


I've attacked plenty of monsters so far, and no freeze.  

For those who want to get rid of the "Do you wish to finish checking cards?" message, go to settings, duel options, and turn off the show card data option.  
Those blinking rectangles are very annoying though, and they make the game unnecessarily laggy.  Let's hope for a cheat to remove them.


----------



## Trademark3001 (Feb 18, 2010)

e2kiwi said:
			
		

> *@azul120*
> try it out when no one answers, then you can answer yourself for the others...
> its only a few hours out, be the first...
> 
> ...


This patch doesnt work...


----------



## rafael.fialho (Feb 18, 2010)

Sora Master2.0 said:
			
		

> e2kiwi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Neither the hex-edit and neither Xdelta worked with me ...


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 18, 2010)

I just got through my first duel, against Izanami.  She brought out Mausoleum and summoned that bullshit monster that makes you discard your entire hand if it attacks you, but I turned the duel around with my Nimble Momongas, X-Saber Urbellum, and some +500 attack equips.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But those damn blue rectangles...


----------



## e2kiwi (Feb 18, 2010)

*@all*
please when you say that it doesnt work on your card then write what card do you have...
I / we can only help if you write what card it is...
the patch work for my R4-card...

No freezes by attacking in the battles...

*@DeMoN*
the guy in the cyclops forum used the unpatched game...

wfg
e2Kiwi


----------



## q2k2k (Feb 18, 2010)

Do you wish to finish checking cards?

to turn that off, go to duel settings and turn off display card details


----------



## Sora Master2.0 (Feb 18, 2010)

I think the patch worked for me. Running R4 fake or w/e w/ 1.21 and YSMenu+Patch. First duel I tried didnt freeze. This other one isnt either. Thankx for the patch. Cheers.


----------



## signz (Feb 18, 2010)

Kinda curious... Is it possible to go WiFi with the patched ROM?


----------



## Ryukouki (Feb 18, 2010)

Anyone having trouble connecting to wifi? I get to "Transmitting..." then communication error with code 92040. My other games work fine. I'm running unpatched game on AK2i


----------



## e2kiwi (Feb 18, 2010)

*@Sora Master2.0*
you rename the rom like in the txt-file, it must be "b-yugioh2k10j.nds" then run "Patchen.bat"...
don´t use an trimmed or an patched rom, it doesn´t work...you need a clean rom... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i patched it with the hex-code then i used xdelta to make a patch for all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and i played the whole time with my patched version and no freeze on my R4...

wfg
e2Kiwi


----------



## Arp1 (Feb 18, 2010)

rafael.fialho said:
			
		

> Sora Master2.0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just hex edit it manually, look on Page 2 for instructions.
Anyways manually patched it works on EOS, got a few duals done. Unpatched I haven't tried though, but I'm guessing it won't work.


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 18, 2010)

e2kiwi said:
			
		

> *@DeMoN*
> the guy in the cyclops forum used the unpatched game...I'm using an unpatched ROM too.  No one else seems to have said anything about the matter though, so I'll assume his case is isolated.
> 
> 
> ...


That's probably because the game just came out today; not to mention the U.S. version is still a few days away.  Try waiting until tomorrow, or longer since you are in the U.S.


----------



## Ryukouki (Feb 18, 2010)

kk thanks for the info. i wanna get all cards now and dominate the game


----------



## maz- (Feb 18, 2010)

Patch doesn't work on Acekard 2i.


----------



## rafael.fialho (Feb 18, 2010)

Arp1 said:
			
		

> rafael.fialho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With hex-edit, the game freeze in a white screen. And with Xdelta shows "Unable to read data. Please turn off the power and reinsert the Game Card".

I use the original R4 (it's old, i know...)


----------



## Xmortal (Feb 18, 2010)

rafael.fialho said:
			
		

> Arp1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I believe that have use Ysmenu


----------



## e2kiwi (Feb 18, 2010)

*@rafael.fialho*
First of all i use a R4-Clone [and my FW is from 11-12-2008]...and the patch works...so what FW do you have??? on the other forums they can play with my patch...
did you try it with YSMenu??? worked for me too with the patched version...

wfg
e2Kiwi


----------



## Sora Master2.0 (Feb 18, 2010)

I will say this again, please stop asking.
Im using R4 YSMenu with the patch. I have a cloned R4. Try using YSMenu and it should work. I haven't tried wi-fi,but no freezing. So I'll test that, but as of now, use YSMenu. Look it up on youtube.


----------



## anime4ever (Feb 18, 2010)

Is it exactly the same as the 2009?


----------



## Krestent (Feb 18, 2010)

anime4ever said:
			
		

> Is it exactly the same as the 2009?


NO

It has a new story and newer cards.  Why would they release the same game twice?


----------



## kingofgamesgx (Feb 18, 2010)

maz- said:
			
		

> Patch doesn't work on Acekard 2i.




thats starnge i have an AK2i with AKAIO 1.5 latest loaders and it works fine with the patch


----------



## SpiritBoy (Feb 18, 2010)

If I get the unable to read data error on M3 simply, I gotta use YSmenu?


----------



## mistergoku (Feb 18, 2010)

I tried playing it on my M3 Simply using YSMenu, but the game won't boot.


----------



## ertre (Feb 18, 2010)

Is there a fix that works for No$GBA? So far nothing has worked for it.


----------



## megawalk (Feb 18, 2010)

tattar8 said:
			
		

> anime4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not only to mention that. but this game is twice so anoying  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  "Finish Checking Cards" is really a big downside. (Not to mention the lag where i went from 60fps to 55.3 fps, And it's not a joke!)


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 18, 2010)

You can turn that off in the duel options under "Display Card Details."  The name is misleading, but that's what it does. 
The lag however, cannot really be helped.  Although emulators will run a bit slower than on a flash cart.


----------



## megawalk (Feb 18, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> You can turn that off in the duel options under "Display Card Details."  The name is misleading, but that's what it does.
> The lag however, cannot really be helped.  *Although emulators will run a bit slower than on a flash cart.*



forgot to mention that it was my *FLASH CART*


----------



## MasterM (Feb 18, 2010)

There is handy duel statistics where u could check your win/loss ratio against opponents. Lag is bearable. Nice game after all.


----------



## Drayon (Feb 18, 2010)

Anyone got it to work on M3 Lite Perfect? (Yes, I know it's a old flashcart...)


----------



## omatic (Feb 18, 2010)

Confirming that the patched version works on CycloDS Evolution with the latest beta.

I wonder if the lag is somehow flashcart related, or if they just failed to optimize properly. Before a fix in firmware, GTA Chinatown Wars suffered from occasional lag, and even freezing, on the CycloDS


----------



## yuhoo124 (Feb 18, 2010)

the patch doesnt work on R4.
it hangs during my first duel.


----------



## q2k2k (Feb 18, 2010)

yuhoo124 said:
			
		

> the patch doesnt work on R4.
> it hangs during my first duel.


use ysmenu, its what i had to use to get it to work on my r4


----------



## e2kiwi (Feb 18, 2010)

Try this YSMenu updated 18-02-2010 includes a fix for 4721...
Work on R4-Clone like a charm...I play it all the time unpatched...without any freeze/crash...

R4-Original/M3-Simply and N5-User please try it and post if it works for you...
when not wait for an new DSTT-Update, but it works with the newest files on DSTT  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*LINK:** R4/N5/M3-Simply-YSMenu v1.17a12 [18-02-10].zip*

When the link will be removed from the admin, then Update by yourself...there are only the files in it...without YSMenu...
*LINK:** Update-Pack_18-02-2010.rar*

wfg
e2Kiwi


----------



## ninovalenti (Feb 18, 2010)

e2kiwi said:
			
		

> Try this YSMenu updated 18-02-2010 includes a fix for 4721...
> Work on R4-Clone like a charm...I play it all the time unpatched...without any freeze/crash...
> 
> R4-Original/M3-Simply and N5-User please try it and post if it works for you...
> ...




but still no m3ds real fix -.- ohhh come on >.<

code find for m3 users

5218E94C E51F1948
1218F94C 00000491
D0000000 00000000

5218FCAC FAFA744F
02190D50 E1A00000
12191C88 00000033
02191DC8 E3A00002
D0000000 00000000


----------



## e2kiwi (Feb 18, 2010)

Did you tested it???
I will and when its good i make an xdelta patch for the M3-Users...

wfg
e2Kiwi


----------



## ninovalenti (Feb 18, 2010)

e2kiwi said:
			
		

> Did you tested it???
> I will and when its good i make an xdelta patch for the M3-Users...
> 
> wfg
> e2Kiwi



ive tested it. playin 30 minutes now and still no freezes or blackscreens 

suscefull passed a duel on torunament mode


----------



## darren in jp (Feb 18, 2010)

i downloaded it but it keeps frezzing on my ttds diff spot each time any ideas why guys   thx


----------



## breaktemp (Feb 18, 2010)

got most of the cheat codes for the game up :

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=209316&st=0

* thanks everyone *

i hope you all get the game working on your cards soon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!


----------



## e2kiwi (Feb 18, 2010)

*@ninovalenti*
how did you add it??? with DSATM or???
can you upload the patched one and send me the link as pm???
or make an xdelta patch???

wfg
e2Kiwi

Sry for not posting an M3-fix, because i have only an M3iZero and the patches seems to didn´t work....


----------



## WarioMCP (Feb 18, 2010)

ninovalenti said:
			
		

> but still no m3ds real fix -.- ohhh come on >.<
> 
> code find for m3 users
> 
> ...



Tried it on my M3DS Real with latest firmware and it doesn't work. I freeze on the black screen after choosing who goes first. It was the same with the unpatched rom and the xdelta patch earlier in this thread.


----------



## rashef (Feb 18, 2010)

Drayon said:
			
		

> Anyone got it to work on M3 Lite Perfect? (Yes, I know it's a old flashcart...)


Yep. Patched with patch... Black screen.
Patched with patch then used ancient methods of arm7fix'ing... seems to work fine. Lost two duels with the starter deck w/o freeze. Play card lag slightly noticeable.


----------



## Blazekid3 (Feb 18, 2010)

i found the patched rom and it is working perfectly
don t ask me how did i get it


----------



## minijagger (Feb 18, 2010)

Is there any release for M3i zero? cause i been trying with no avail if some could explain in common english how to do the manual hex edit , or at least help me understand it , i would deeply appreciate it.( im kinda new to emulation)


----------



## e2kiwi (Feb 18, 2010)

Sry for that i was  thinking thats enough when i write that he can pm me...

No more


----------



## CyrusBlue (Feb 18, 2010)

Blazekid3 said:
			
		

> i found the patched rom and it is working perfectly
> don t ask me how did i get it



You're both an asshole and a liar.


----------



## Blazekid3 (Feb 18, 2010)

i am not a liar i found it and i can prove this if i make a vid


----------



## q2k2k (Feb 18, 2010)

i applied the all cards cheat and alredy found some missing cards =\


----------



## haflore (Feb 18, 2010)

Been playing for a little while, no problems so far. Unpatched ROM on CycloDS.


----------



## Drayon (Feb 18, 2010)

Anyone that can post a R4 save file (with all cards/All CPU?)


----------



## rafael.fialho (Feb 18, 2010)

I wanna a cry T_T

Every game works fine with YSMenu, but Yu-gi-oh 2010 don't

I tried:

Game unpatched with YSMenu
Game patched with Rudolph Child's Play Patc
Game patched With Rudolph Child's Play Patc and YSMenu
Game patched with XDelta
Game patched with XDelta and YSMenu
Game patched with hex-edit
Game patched with hex-edit an YSMenu

In YSMenu shows " [Rom loading failed] disk errcode=-81"


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 18, 2010)

So this game works fine with a Cyclo DS UNPATCHED?


----------



## VenomTSH (Feb 19, 2010)

rafael.fialho said:
			
		

> I wanna a cry T_T
> 
> Every game works fine with YSMenu, but Yu-gi-oh 2010 don't



I'm playing it patched on M3 Simply + YSMenu, went through the beginning story sequence and a couple of battles, works fine so far.


----------



## minijagger (Feb 19, 2010)

the reason youre able to play  the game is because the m3simply is a r4 clone , and the patches appraently work for r4 and  all there varients( through ysmenu) thats why some one needs to pm or get incontact with the m3 team, cause that is what our money paid for.Quality service  and support that comes with the flashcart.


----------



## Saku3456 (Feb 19, 2010)

minijagger said:
			
		

> the reason youre able to play  the game is because the m3simply is a r4 clone , and the patches appraently work for r4 and  all there varients( through ysmenu) thats why some one needs to pm or get incontact with the m3 team, cause that is what our money paid for.Quality service  and support that comes with the flashcart.



i think they're on chinese new year break


----------



## minijagger (Feb 19, 2010)

damn. they need interns that are either american or just knows their stuff.


----------



## haflore (Feb 19, 2010)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> So this game works fine with a Cyclo DS UNPATCHED?


Yup, works great on the latest firmware!


----------



## minijagger (Feb 19, 2010)

thanks to this i might order a r4 of dstt


----------



## Princess Rozalin (Feb 19, 2010)

Oh! Finnaly i been Waiting for this! Time to get my Game on lol ^^


----------



## azul120 (Feb 19, 2010)

I remember a few years ago someone wrote a program for dumping the entire cardlist, not to mention deck recipes, from WC2007, and linked to it on this very board I think.


----------



## minijagger (Feb 19, 2010)

anybody find anything?


----------



## b0ySaLiSe (Feb 19, 2010)

Yet another good Game that i can't plAy bcuz of my japanese Dsi!! T_T


----------



## minijagger (Feb 19, 2010)

besides that( like has anyone got it to work on m3 sakura  firmware through some weird trick, or have they got it to work on some other firmware , or have they developed a faq?)


----------



## cornaljoe (Feb 19, 2010)

Anyone figure how to get rid of those annoying lines around the cards?


----------



## q2k2k (Feb 19, 2010)

no but i believe that is part of why the game lags


----------



## Mbmax (Feb 19, 2010)

Django0 said:
			
		

> Why does nds-scene have a different release number?


DS-scene and Advanscene does not consider DSi enhanced games as a DSi release.
There is only one DSi only game released since now : Monster finder
Now why GBAtemp continue to keep this numbering ... i'm perplex.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 19, 2010)

b0ySaLiSe said:
			
		

> Yet another good Game that i can't plAy bcuz of my japanese Dsi!! T_T



there is a code that allows you to change language


----------



## lionati (Feb 19, 2010)

how can i get yugioh rom to work on my m3i zero?(i use m3sakura and whenever i enter story mode or a duel  in world championship mode , both screens turn black!!!)help!!!!!!!!merci in advance


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 19, 2010)

lionati,
well.. wait for m3 team to release a fix


----------



## lionati (Feb 19, 2010)

ok tnx.is there a way to play it through ysmenu on my m3i zero?


----------



## minijagger (Feb 19, 2010)

youre welcomed to try, but im gonna wait.


----------



## InuYasha (Feb 19, 2010)

Havn't had time to try out the battle animation remover codes yet,do any of them address the color borders around cards?


----------



## e2kiwi (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi,
First of all,  YSMenu will not run on M3Real or M3iZero...

I tested all possibilities, with remover codes, with arm7 patching nothing works...
In the moment there is no chance to play it on Newer M3-cards...
And, NO the colorborders are there after patching...

wfg
e2kiwi


----------



## Ritsuki (Feb 20, 2010)

Did someone try with a CycloDS ?


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Feb 20, 2010)

Soz there any anti-piracy protection on this?


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 20, 2010)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> Soz there any anti-piracy protection on this?



there is and from what i know the game enabler code included in DB should be working
however, it doesn't work on m3

Ritsuki,
someone from the forum is playing with cycloDS


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Feb 20, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> shinkukage09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I'm playing it right now, and it seems to be running fine, albiet really slowly...

EDIT: Bah, take that back.  It crashed on me during a duel...  Someone PM me the anti-piracy fix and how to do it, please...


----------



## azul120 (Feb 20, 2010)

It's on page 2, though it involves a hex edit method.

I'd really be interested if someone were able to produce a dump of all of the cards.


----------



## InuYasha (Feb 20, 2010)

I havn't had an issue running it on the cyclo(without the code) with 1.56 and i'm on chapter 2 of story mode so far.....


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Feb 20, 2010)

Even after hex editing, I still am getting a good amount of slowdown... we could use that patch right about now...


----------



## dbzgotenks (Feb 20, 2010)

What is the Game Code and ID for this game?


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Feb 20, 2010)

I take it back.  Did the manual hex edit trick and it worked perfectly fine.


----------



## Othfx (Feb 20, 2010)

Not working for m3ds.
halp


----------



## Magus (Feb 20, 2010)

i tried the cracked version on acekard,it ran fine but it crashed during the middle


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 21, 2010)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> Did someone try with a CycloDS ?


Of course.  
Using firmware 1.57 beta 1 with Battery Saver turned off, this game works fine without any patches.


----------



## elixirdream (Feb 21, 2010)

dbzgotenks said:
			
		

> What is the Game Code and ID for this game?


BYXJ 7714277F


----------



## minijagger (Feb 21, 2010)

it didnt work


----------



## q2k2k (Feb 21, 2010)

my game freezes at tag duels, not when the comps are dueling each other but when its my turn to duel
anyone else have this problem?


----------



## kael66 (Feb 21, 2010)

somebody can help ?  when my opponent summon earthbound god my game crashes, i am playing on EZ Flash Vi and i edited hex


----------



## e2kiwi (Feb 23, 2010)

*For all M3Real and M3iZero User*

The NEW Firmware is Released and Yu-Gi-Oh works Perfect with the UNPATCHED ROM...
Tested on my M3iZero...

*LINK:* *M3/G6_DS_Real_v4.7g_M64_Multi*

Have Fun with it...

wfg
e2Kiwi


----------



## Makoto03 (Feb 26, 2010)

I wish there were more Japanese DS games that had english text option in the game like this.


----------



## Retrorock (Mar 2, 2010)

I owned a R4 III (clone) and I can't seem to be able to play this game T_T

I have tried :
Manual patching with Hex-edit
Patching with the xdelta- patch
Patching with the new Rudolph patch
Playing unpatched

and every single time without fail, I get the Unable to read data, Please turn off the oiwer and reinsert the Game card image. Please help me please I am desparete now T_T


----------



## e2kiwi (Mar 5, 2010)

*@Retrorock*
try to format your sd-card, its often the reason...*SAVE YOUR SD ON YOUR PC BEFORE FORMATTING*...
*LINK:* *Panasonic SD Formatter v2.0.0.3*

Then use one of these YSMenus, they have the fix already in it...
*LINK:* *YSMenu-V1 v1.17a12 [2010-02-25]*

*LINK:* *YSMenu-V2 v1.17a12 if YSMenu-V1 don´t work[2010-02-25]*

with this you can play with the unpatched game...

*wfg
e2Kiwi*


----------



## x0angelus0x (Mar 10, 2010)

Is it just me or the links supplied don't work at all?


----------



## dan80315 (Mar 20, 2010)

Has there been a fix for the slowdowns on the Acekard 2?


----------



## cell66 (Apr 5, 2010)

all duelist, tag duelist & tag partner
020CE220 FFFFFFF8
D5000000 FFFFFFFF
C0000000 0000000C
D6000000 020CE224
D2000000 00000000

security don't see you
[start/select on/off]
94000130 FFF70000
0217077C E3A0C000
D0000000 00000000
94000130 FFFB0000
0217077C E3A0C001
D0000000 00000000

game time 0:00
020CBCD8 00000000

name modifier
020CBCE0 IIHHGG00
020CBCE4 MMLLKKJJ
020CBCE8 QQPPOONN
020CBCEC UUTTSSRR
020CBCF0 YYXXWWVV
220CBCF4 000000ZZ


----------



## josh8114 (Aug 14, 2010)

anybody here know a webstie to get cheats for yu-gi-oh 5d's world championship 2010 reverse of arcadia on dstt??? its the japanese version so japanese cheats please


----------

